# wasn das für ne Masche?



## sps-concept (6 Oktober 2004)

hatte grad mal wieder was eigenartiges im Postfach....



> VERTRAULICHER GESCHÄFTSCANTRAG
> 
> Tel;31- 615315691
> Fax;31- 847381139
> ...



bin ich jetzt Millionär oder hab ich nur ne sinnlose Mail mehr? Übrigens tolle Übereinstimmung des Namens ;-)


----------



## Question_mark (6 Oktober 2004)

*Watt is datt dann ?*

Hallo Andrè,
mit den persönlichen Daten, die Du da zurückschickst, könnte man z.B. einen ganz tollen ebay-Account aufmachen. Oder vielleicht ist das etwas in Richtung Nigeria-Connection, siehe den Link :
http://210112.antispam.de/topic.php?board=210112&forum=11719957&id=246691&seite=0&threaded=0
Also Vorsicht, Du wirst mit Sicherheit betrogen werden.
Gruss
Question_mark


----------



## sps-concept (6 Oktober 2004)

*Daten*

Hallo qm,

ich glaub doch nich an den Weihnachtsmann ;-) Werd sicher keine Daten schicken

André


----------



## Question_mark (6 Oktober 2004)

*Watt is datt dann ?*

Hallo Andrè, 


> ich glaub doch nich an den Weihnachtsmann


Das denke ich auch von Dir, :wink: 
aber andere, die so einen Sch... in der Mailbox haben, sollen auch gewarnt sein und auf solche kriminellen Machenschaften nicht hereinfalllen. Manch einer lässt sich von den dort genannten Millionen, auf die man angeblich einen Rechtsanspruch hat, beeindrucken. In Endeffekt haben viele Leute Beträge von mehreren zig-tausend Euronen verloren, weil diese Betrüger sich zu Nutze machen, dass bestimmte Arten von Auslandsüberweisungen einfach nicht zurückgerufen werden können und im Nirwana der Banken verschwinden.
Gruss
Question_mark


----------



## Zottel (7 Oktober 2004)

Das was der Absender wahrscheinlich mit dir machen will heißt "Vorschußbetrug".
Er stellt dir einen satten Gewinn in Aussicht.Aber um daran zu kommen werden allerlei Kosten, Gebühen, Bestechungsgelder u.s.w. fällig, die du vorschießen sollst.
Wenn du dich darauf einläßt, wird er dich mit immer neuen Schwierigkeiten konfrontieren, die mehr Geld kosten.
Nur vom versprochenen Gewinn wirst du nichts sehen.

Das Nigerianische Strafgesetzbuch (die meisten dieser Leute kommen/kamen daher) erfaßt diese Sache in Paragraph 419 und so wurde 419 Synonym dafür.
Die Web-Seite
www.419eater.com

zeigt einige Beispiele, wie Leute versuchen, es den Betrügern auf ähnliche Weise heimzuzahlen.


----------



## Kojote (7 Oktober 2004)

Ich sag nur   :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## Ralle (7 Oktober 2004)

Da gibts auch Leute, die jagen solche Betrueger (Fachbegriff hab ich vergessen  :lol: ). Der Beste hat seinen "Gegner" dazu gebracht Ihm selbst erstmal Geld zu ueberweisen    :lol:


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (7 Oktober 2004)

Hallo André,

diese mail hatte ich auch erhalten, hab sie leider nicht ganz gelesen. Schade eigentlich, da ist mir sicherlich was durch die Lappen gegangen. Andereseits habe ich es in meiner Position als Onkel Dagobert ja überhaupt garnicht nötig, mich ...:lol: 

@Ralle,
stimmt, glaube mal einen Bericht darüber gesehen zu haben.


Nächste Woche verreise ich übrigens mal kurz:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=2273442354&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT


Gruss, Onkel


----------



## Question_mark (7 Oktober 2004)

*Jiitede dat ??*

Hallo Onkel Dago,
Danke für den Link, aber wie kann ich daraus die Einzelpreise für die Nut... ermitteln ? Auf jeden Fall wünsche ich Dir einen schönen (virtuellen) Urlaub mit den Ladies und steck einen für mich rein.     
Gruss
Question_mark


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (8 Oktober 2004)

Hallo QM,

die vierte von links oben, ok? Die sieht noch halbwegs symphatisch aus.


Gruss, Onkel


----------



## sps-concept (20 Oktober 2004)

*verreisen*

ähm Onkel wie wars eigentlich? Biste schon wieder des aufrechten Gangs mächtig? *g*

André


----------



## Heinz (20 Oktober 2004)

Hallo Andre,
ich habe auch diese Mail erhalten und gelöscht.

Ich denke es vergleichbar zu den Mails aus Lagos womit Geld transferiert werden sollte. Die Auslandhandelskammer sagt zu diesen Mails,  das ist Lug und Trug.


----------



## Ralle (21 Oktober 2004)

Das ist so eine Mail:



> MONEY TRANSFER / INVESTMENT PROPOSAL
> 
> INTRODUCTION: l am Mr. Walter Odizor a Civil Servant
> 
> ...



Aber die mail-Adresse behalte ich für mich, ich will alleine reich werden   :lol:

PS: Der Artikel über diese Jungs erschien, glaube ich, in der ct.


----------



## Heinz (21 Oktober 2004)

Ach wie schade,

nach Infos von der Auslandshandelskammer hat jemand einen Flug nach Afrika bekommen. Er soll auch wirklich wieder nach Deutschland gekommen sein........


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (21 Oktober 2004)

Heinz schrieb:
			
		

> Er soll auch wirklich wieder nach Deutschland gekommen sein........



Mahlzeit,

sitzend oder liegend und versiegelt? :shock:


----------



## Anonymous (21 Oktober 2004)

.... er ist selbstständig aus dem Flugzeug gestiegen......


----------



## Heinz (2 November 2004)

Hallo Andre,
es gibt wieder eine neue Masche


> Attention
> 
> My name is Parichart Charoen a bank manager in a reputable bank in Tepsirin,
> Bangkok Thailand.
> ...




Neuer Brief...



> Dear friend,
> I greet you in the Name that is above all names,As you read this, I don't want you to feel sorry for me, because,I believe everyone will die someday.My name is Stephen Bash, a merchant in Dubai, in the U.A.E.I have been diagnosed with lung cancer. It has defiled all forms of medical treatment, and right now I have only about a few months to live, according to medical experts. I have not particularly lived my life so well, as I never really cared for anyone (not even myself) but my business. Though I am very rich, I was never generous, I was always hostile to people and only focused on my business as that was the only thing I cared for. But now I regret all this as I now know that there is more to life than just wanting to have or make all the money in the world.
> I believe when God gives me a second chance to come to this world I would live my life a different way from how I have lived it. Now that God has called me, I have willed and given most of my property and assets to my immediate and extended family members as well as a few close friends. I want God to be merciful to me and accept my soul so, I have decided to give alms to charity organizations, as I want this to be one of the last good deeds I do on earth. So far, I have distributed money to some charity organizations in the U.A.E, Algeria and Malaysia. Now that my health has deteriorated so badly, I cannot do this myself anymore. I once asked members of my family to close one of my accounts and distribute the money which I have there to charity organization in Bulgaria and Pakistan, they refused and kept the money to themselves. Hence, I do not trust them anymore, as they seem not to be contended with what I have left for them.
> The last of my money which no one knows of is the huge cash deposit of Eighteen Million US dollars (US$18,000,000.00), that I have with a deposit company abroad. Acknowledge this message so that I can introduce you to my lawyer who will handle the transfer of receivership by you of the said funds. I will want you to help me collect this deposit and dispatched it to charity organizations. My lawyer shall put you in the picture of the funds, tell you where the funds are currently being maintained and also discuss modalities including remuneration for your services. For this reason kindly furnish your contact information, that is your address, personal telephone and fax number for confidential purpose.
> ...


----------



## sps-concept (5 November 2004)

*Masche*

na dann kann ich mir getrost n neues Auto bestellen ;-)

André


----------



## edi (6 November 2004)

Hallo ,
was ist denn schon ein neues Auto , ich kenn eine Frau mit Diamantenmiene............ :wink: 



> MRS AMANDA MUZAZAH
> ABIDJAN COTE D?IVOIRE
> PHONE: 0022507848485
> 
> ...



Gruß edi


----------



## Oberchefe (6 November 2004)

> Dear Sir,
> 
> My name is Mr Koffi Ansah,I work in executive capacity with TRUST
> SECURITY
> ...


----------



## Oberchefe (6 November 2004)

> Dear Friend,
> 
> This mail will definately come to you as a surprise, but
> not to worry as i shall explain my person and the reason
> ...


----------



## Oberchefe (6 November 2004)

> Dear friend,
> 
> I am Mrs. Sese-seko widow of late President Mobutu
> Sese-seko of Zaire, now known as Democratic Republic
> ...


----------

